# Martial Arts as Therapy



## jasonearle4 (Sep 23, 2012)

I am currently completing my Master's in Mental Health Counseling. I also have a 4th degree Black Belt in American Kenpo and Jui-Jitsu. I have found that the martial arts have many therapuetic qualities. It is my goal to blend martial arts and therapy together. I have found little to no research in this area, other than it's use with physically disabled and some for anger control. I believe it has therapuetic utility for many issues such as depression, anxiety, addictions, etc. I am currently looking at martial arts training effects on self-confidence and self-esteem. I would like this forum to be a place to share your experience with martial arts, particularly Kenpo, on your mental health and any other area you have found martial art training to benefit you.


----------

